

Epic Win for betabrand.  Skydiving Picture Over Burning Man. - wherespaul
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5122090&id=7366693476&fbid=438966658476&ref=nf

======
jdfreefly
Nice to see some skydiving love on the old hacker news. That's my friend Kurt
and he jumps in Northern California.

